# Aufwandschätzung: 3D-Schrift in Animation "verstecken" (After FX)



## Mendragol (20. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen

Für meine erste Arbeit in After Effects lasse ich mir zur Zeit einige Möglichkeiten durch den Kopf gehen, möchte nun aber gerne noch andere meinungen betreffend Arbeitsaufwand hören.

Folgendes habe ich mir vorgestellt:
Es gibt mehrere Szenarien, z.B. eine düstere Nachtszene auf dem Dach, eine grüne Dschungellandschaft etc. Dies sind alles fertige Szenen aus einer DVD, müssen also nicht selbst gedreht werden. Nun wäre mein Ziel, in diesen verschiedenen Szenarien (etwa 4 Stück denke ich) 3D-Texte zu verstecken. Also die 3D-Texte sollen sich farblich und formlich so in das Bild anpassen, dass diese zuerst gar nicht entdeckt werden und erst z.B. durch Hinzufügen von einem künstlichen Spot erkannt werden. Dabei soll in diesen Szenen eine minimale Bewegung herschen. Mir ist klar, dass ich kein grosse Kamerasprünge machen kann da die Schrift ja in After FX nur noch 2D ist. Aber vielleicht eine kleine seitwärts Bewegung wo die Kamera am Text vorbeigeht.

Folgende Umsetzung habe ich mir vorgestellt:
Ein Standbild wird in einem 3D-Programm importiert und der Text wird in 3D eingefügt und vom Winkel her dem Bild angepasst. Danach wird nur der Text exportiert und in After Effects importiert und wieder an dieser Stelle eingesetzt. Nun werden in After FX Farbanpassungen vorgenommen und womöglich noch Formanpassungen falls das nötig ist.

Folgende Frage habe ich:
- Ist dies mit diesen Technologien (After Effects, Photoshop, Illustrator, ein bisschen 3dsmax) möglich?
- Wie gross schätzt ihr den Aufwand (habe etwa 3 Wochen Zeit jeweils 50%)
- Wie gross ist der Schwierigkeitsgrad?
- Worauf sollte ich bei der Auswahl der Szenarien achten?
- In welchem Programm mache ich idealerweise die Farbanpassungen?

Für eure Antworten Anregungen danke ich im Vorraus
Mendragol


----------



## besserwisserde (23. Mai 2005)

Am besten würde es mir den 3d-Plugin für AE von Zaxwerks gehn. Vor allem schneller.


----------



## Mendragol (23. Mai 2005)

Besten Dank für die Antwort. Werde mir wohl mal die Demoversion ansehen müssen und welche Einschränkungen diese besitzt. Leisten kann ich mir die Software nähmlich nicht.

Hat noch jemand anders Ratschläge zum Thema?


----------

